# 55w CF?



## vishy_100 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey,
I have decided to change my lighting from seven messy t8's to 8x55watt power compacts and build them into my hood. The tank is 4x2x2 and I was just checking are power compacts going to be better than HOt5? As in bulb life and do they hold better light output for longer? Also what reflectors shoul I use, the expensive 'engineered for extra reflectivity' or just try and get a hold of some aluminium and polish it and bend it at school? No need to worry guys and girls there will be more questions and pics later.
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

T5s are claimed to last longer than pc bulbs, though they haven't really been in the hobby long enough to say for sure. I would think with a 120 gallon tank you'd be fine just using 6x55 watt bulbs. It's just slightly under 3 wpg and with tanks larger than about 75 gallons or so the wattage per gallon rule starts to break down and you don't need quite as much.


----------



## vishy_100 (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes but more the better right  lol I want to be able to grow anything and verything and have a nice pearling lawn of riccial  as long as it isnt too much I'll be right i added a ph controller the other day so that will be good. What do you think about the reflectors and what are your opinions of t5's because here the price difference isnt much at all probably cheaper for t5's,
Thanks
Matt


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I say get the T5's. They do run cooler, I've seen that at the shop in person. You can have too much light, but 8 bulbs would probably just be really high. So long as you have the pH controller and stay dilligent about dosing ferts you should be okay.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

T5's are the way to go. Yes, they do run far cooler because they are far more efficient. Also, their linear design allows for far better reflectors and less restrike. 4x54w will give you all you need, and your riccia will surely pearl. 6x54 would be overkill I think. Coupled with good reflectors, T5's will suprise you! Keep in mind Oliver Knott's award winning tank (last year's AGA 1st pl & best of show)...he started the tank with 4x54w & 1x36w T5; the tank was well over 100g.


----------



## vishy_100 (Jul 1, 2005)

I always thought compacts were more effient luckily i checked, so you think 6 x 54 w would be enough?(I want to be able to grow like any plant I want  ) Also what reflectors? 
Sorry about all the questions,
Matt


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

6x54 would be plenty. I would make sure you understand nutrients & dosing very well with this amount of light. I'm not sure about the variety of reflectors on the market, but you should check over this site: http://www.sunlightsupply.com/aquarium/index.shtml
I use a Tek Light fixture from them, and the reflectors are top notch.


----------



## vishy_100 (Jul 1, 2005)

Not sure if you guys have read this but I found it very interesting,
http://www.sunlightsupply.com/aquarium/products/t5reflectcomparo.shtml
And yes i understand the dosing and have been doing it for the last few months definetly works a treat!
Thanks
Matt


----------

